# She doesn't let me take her picture often.



## pjaye (Nov 30, 2013)

Summer, one of our "chatty cats". CC always welcome. Having an issue with my D80, I reset it the other day and when I tried to take pictures today, could not get my ISO to go over 400. Have no idea what I did.


----------



## limr (Nov 30, 2013)

Beautiful cat. I like the pictures, too


----------



## pjaye (Nov 30, 2013)

Leonore, she knows she's beautiful too. She an incredible cat and I love her to death.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 30, 2013)

I really like the second picture of her pulling on the blue yarn! That's a good cat picture!


----------



## limr (Nov 30, 2013)

Awww...


----------



## limr (Nov 30, 2013)

Derrel said:


> I really like the second picture of her pulling on the blue yarn! That's a good cat picture!



And the third one - also pulling on the string but making eye contact with the camera.


----------



## pjaye (Nov 30, 2013)

That's her death glare, telling me to get the camera out of her face. I seriously have an entire set of shots where she closed her eyes every time. She's a brat. But she's also the first one to come running when I get home. 

And she adores her cat toy.


----------



## pjaye (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks Derrel. There _used_  to be a ball at the end of that string....


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 30, 2013)

All nice shots but #2 is it.


----------



## pjaye (Nov 30, 2013)

Thank you Ron. I really thought number 1 would be it. But it seems everyone like 2 better. I'm just glad I finally got some pictures of her! Now to work on the other cat.


----------



## weags77 (Jan 4, 2014)

I like them all and I'm not really a "cat guy". Nice work. 3 is my favorite out of the bunch though with 1 a close second.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 4, 2014)

Cats make great slippers - but of course you have to have two large matching cats.


----------



## pjaye (Jan 4, 2014)

Lew, unfortunately, both of my cats are polar opposites. But then again, my socks never match, why should my slippers.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 4, 2014)

Don't use ether as that has an unfortunate drying effect on the fur.
A cricket bat and then a bucket of water has been my favorite. (I use bigger buckets, even bathtubs, depending ..........)


----------



## LarryLomona (Jan 4, 2014)

All nice shots.


----------



## pjaye (Jan 4, 2014)

LarryLomona said:


> All nice shots.


Thank you


----------



## weepete (Jan 4, 2014)

White balance looks off in 1. I like 3 personally and we also have a cat that colour, they look pretty similar!


----------



## pjaye (Jan 4, 2014)

weepete said:


> White balance looks off in 1. I like 3 personally and we also have a cat that colour, they look pretty similar!


Thank you. Wb is something I'm working on. I just got a grey card the other day so hoping it will help. Although tried using it outdoors and all shots came out blue!  Back to YouTube I guess to figure out what I did wrong. I did try to fix these in gimp. I'll keep trying


----------



## weepete (Jan 4, 2014)

Sounds like your monitor is the issue then. A grey card should give you an accurate WB


----------



## weags77 (Jan 4, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> Thank you. Wb is something I'm working on. I just got a grey card the other day so hoping it will help. Although tried using it outdoors and all shots came out blue!  Back to YouTube I guess to figure out what I did wrong. I did try to fix these in gimp. I'll keep trying



Do you or have you used Lightroom at all or shoot in RAW ? Those would be enough to not have to worry about WB much, if at all except at post. I think. And in most cases, your eyes, on a properly calibrated monitor, would be enough to judge. 

That's the way I approach it anyways. If I'm wrong someone please correct me so I don't give crappy info.


----------

